

A crash course in how DOM events work - JeffJenkins
http://jupiterit.com/news/a-crash-course-in-how-dom-events-work

======
warfangle
While this is intended to be a crash course, I do want to note that event
listeners don't quite get called like that. The event bubbling and capturing
is quite accurate, but there are some specific differences in how listeners on
any given element's event are called when compared to simply looping through
and executing them:

The order in which they are called is not determinate. All of them will be
called, but you cannot rely on the order in which they are called. Throwing an
exception will also not prevent other event listeners from executing.

See: [http://ajaxian.com/archives/the-differences-between-
callback...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/the-differences-between-callbacks-
and-events)

------
rriepe
I feel like, now that the magic trick has been explained, my world is slightly
less full of wonder and excitement.

Thanks, I think.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The first time I finished reading through the complete source of an operating
system, I felt the same way: "Wait, where was the magic? Did I miss it?"

~~~
panic
I bet we're going to feel the same way when we figure out how our brain works.

